
EnClose, a simpler and more powerful alternative to PhoneGap in 40 lines of code - fellowgeek
https://github.com/fellowgeek/enClose
======
Gys
> enClose is a HTML5 wrapper for iOS and OSX

'Simple and more powerful' at the cost of not being multi-platform.

Life is all about choices ;-)

